# GBH2 still not HD



## CapeCodder (Mar 19, 2008)

PBS's "GBH2" in Boston in HD off-air but still not picked up in HD by Dtv. it's been a long wait, when will it ever end????


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

CapeCodder said:


> PBS's "GBH2" in Boston in HD off-air but still not picked up in HD by Dtv. it's been a long wait, when will it ever end????


Well just hold your breath, you will be nice and blue before anything happens. Just enjoy your OTA cause it really dosen't bother me in Texas.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

CapeCodder said:


> PBS's "GBH2" in Boston in HD off-air but still not picked up in HD by Dtv. it's been a long wait, when will it ever end????


Yes, still waiting


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

It's not like E* has it in HD either...


----------



## jimmyv2000 (Feb 15, 2007)

CapeCodder said:


> PBS's "GBH2" in Boston in HD off-air but still not picked up in HD by Dtv. it's been a long wait, when will it ever end????


we will all be in an old folks home by the time D* carries it
this station is the only one holding me up to take my attic OTA down (Wife factor there  )


----------

